# Large Leisure Batteries - 270ah



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Im about to finalise increasing my leisure battery capability.

My initial thought was to go to 2x110ah Elecsol (1 under each captains seat). 

However, there is a large underbed locker nearby which could easily accommodate a single 270ah Elecsol without actually losing that much storage space from this locker. It would also free up good storage space under each captains seat.

My battery is charged by an Elecroblok unit.

Can I ask for opinion on going for one 270ah battery as opposed to 2x110ah (aside from the obvious extra 50ah capacity obviously). My thinking was that you avoid having to link two batteries and any complications that may cause and also the one battery is a little more space/weight advantageous than 2 smaller ones.

Am I missing any obvious disadvantages or issues?

Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ah*

All I can say is I had 3 110ah batteries and they were a pain to maintain. 2 under floor, third under seat.

Now have 2 x 220 and they are much easier to access and maintain. They never get anywhere near 50% charge and I can keep the fridge on battery whilst on an overnight Ferry.

TM


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Pity you are in the North west I have a brand new Elecsol 275amp that I want to sell. It was a replacement for one that failed and I was leaving UK for the winter and had to go out and get new one localy has it had not arrived before we left.

Andy


Specifications:
Deep cycle and engine start.
Dimensions (LxWxH): 513 x 270 x 270 mm.
Weight: 60.2kg.
Cycle life: 1000 cycles to 80%dod.
, maintenence free.


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Hi,
I have chosen to use Elecsol's 220ah Battery, as I have found it to be very reliable using it along side the 1600W inverter and advance charger fitted to my Swift.
The thing to bear in mind is the original charger's performance when increasing your battery bank, paying particular attention to the fact that it was probably designed for only one battery. Also do not forget to change it's charging format from Gel to Lead acid (if this hasn't been done already). This is found on the Electroblok itself


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

For life, one 12V is always better than two. Plenty from me on MHF about that.

I have some reason to doubt Elecsol's high-discharge-current ability (terminal voltage drops quicker than others?) but that apart, they are great. Can withstand a lot of abuse.

Dave


----------

